# JP's Cubus tank (56k warning)



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice, i may have to pick one up some time later. I saw this tank at my LFS, but wasn't too sure about it, might be fine for some RCS


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. I kind of wish they sold it for cheaper and just ditched the craptastic light on it.

I was thinking about putting some RCS in it but we will see.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

good tank, i have one.
you may want to dry start this scape though...less algae to deal with and it will grow in so much faster


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

Tank is awesome.

That computer battlestation is gosh-darn incredible though. I'm drooling over the triple monitor setup...

Please tell me you game on that thing.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Hah thanks fluid machine. Yea I used to do quite a bit but now a days I do more work than play. The monitors help me out greatly as I do a lot of server work.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Newman I thought about doing a dry start on this but was concerned that when it was finally flooded the plants would melt because I don't have co2. Curious if anyone else has given it a try?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i dont think that should be an issue,
check with this guy:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/151988-5-5-gallon-grass-tank-10-a.html


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy cow....that guy did a year dry start!!! No way I could resist flooding for that long. Id make 2 months tops maybe not even a month. Who am I kidding I probably couldnt even make it to the weekend. hah!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

he also uses different plants...and a much larger tank ._.
your tank will take about that long to fill in (month(s))


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

nice startup and workstation! I'm assuming the plant behind the middle rock is a crypt, which crypt is it?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks ren. It is a crypt wendtii bronze i believe. Seems to like its new home and has already put out 2 leaves in 2 weeks.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

A quick update on this cubus.










Flora: HC, DHG and crypt wendtii
Fauna: ramshorn snail or two

Ferts: none
Water changes: none just top off water once a month

Found that the desk lamp was waaaay too much light for this tank and went back to the little LED lamp that came with it and placed it near a window that gets late afternoon light. Its been very slow growing but all the plants appear healthy. It's been extremely low maintenance otherwise it would be gone as I like to spend my time on my 90p and 30c tanks.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! thanks for the update!!

i love that with just 3 species of plants you have a super pleasing composition! i definitely want a carpet on mine, too...hmm now i'm not sure which plants to use. why haven't you added any shrimp?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Also not running any filter on this. Had the Redsea nanofilter for about a month before I decided it just vibrates too much.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

pedropete - hah, yea thought about adding a couple RCS but decided against it as I have much larger tanks and it just seemed mean to move them into the cubus.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

ya i understand that. i was thinking of just keeping a couple small ones and moving them back over to my Ebi after they grow out some.


----------

